# Kymco MXU 500 - EPI Clutch Mod



## acidbreez (Mar 21, 2012)

You can buy new clutch springs and weights for the MXU 500 from:
EPI: Order. Install. Hold On!

*Step 1:*

First take the seat, side pastics, and step off on the clutch side of the atv. Now pull the clutch side cover off (careful not to wreck the gasket)

*Step 2:*

Now that you the side cover off you want to take the outside bell on the primary side off (this makes it easier to get the belt off and back on). Now take the belt and secondary bell off. 

*Step 3:*
Once the secondary bell is off you want to take the nut on the back side off (be careful the spring doesn't shoot off and hit you). Now put your new spring on and compress to get the nut back on. Once the nut is on and tight just reverse steps 2 and 1 to put it all back together.


----------

